# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Если бы парни рассуждали о девушках также, как о машинах

## Irina

*ЕСЛИ БЫ ПАРНИ РАССУЖДАЛИ О ДЕВУШКАХ ТАК ЖЕ, КАК О МАШИНАХ*


1. Иностранная девушка (даже бывшая замужем много лет) гораздо надежнее отечественной.

2. Немецкие девушки самые лучшие; японки лучше кореянок; китаянки симпатичные, но часто болеют; на русских женятся от недостатка денег; итальянки красивые, но дорогие; американки слишком прожорливые; англичанки неплохие, но е..нутые.

3. Сразу после свадьбы нужно пригласить в гости всех друзей, чтобы они полюбовались на девушку, потрогали ее за попу, поинтересовались размерами груди.

4. Чем качественнее кормить девушку, тем резвей она в постели.

5. Презервативы нужно менять два раза в год - осенью и весной. Причем, можно использовать б/у. Зимою лучше презервативы с пупырышками.

6. Идеальный вариант: жениться на девственнице, и через три года сменить ее на новую.

7. Два раза в год новую девушку нужно водить на осмотр к доктору, даже если у нее ничего не болит.

8. Если девушка не новая, то к доктору ее нужно вести лишь когда она серьезно заболеет. Причем, доктора в гаражах лечат ничуть не хуже, но значительно дешевле.

9. Своя девушка лучше, чем общедоступная, но значительно дороже.

10. Большая попа это хорошо.

11. Девушка нужна для себя, но на всякий случай полезно включить родственников и друзей в брачный контракт.

12. Поцелуй двух девушек - страшное зло.

13. Чтобы понять, следует ли жениться на девушке, достаточно один раз с ней переспать.

14. Если будущая жена не девственница, то выбирать ее лучше со специалистами.

15. Девушка не роскошь, а средство удовлетворения.

16. Если презерватив порвался, то срочно прерывайте секс, иначе и вы и девушка можете умереть.

17. Если чувствуете, что девушка начинает хандрить - немедленно избавьтесь от нее, пока она не заболела серьезно!

18. Чем чаще с девушкой заниматься сексом, тем чаще она будет ломаться.

19. Особо ценятся старушки, богатейшие люди планеты собирают себе целые гаремы старушек.

20. Из 2-3 мертвых девушек умельцы собирают одну, оживляют ее и сватают по поддельным документам.

21. За свидание с девушкой в нетрезвом виде можно на полгода лишиться права встречаться с любыми девушками. Кроме общественных - очень толстых и медлительных.

22. При выборе девушки заранее учитывайте, правша она или левша.

23. Если девушка протекает, значит пора менять прокладки.

24. Некоторым девушкам зимой необходимо большее количество предварительных ласк.

25. Когда появляется своя девушка, перестаешь пользоваться общественными. Ну только если в случае крайней необходимости, да и то потом весь извернешься и вернешься к своей девушке с удовольствием.

----------


## vova230

Вполне реальные советы, особенно некоторые

----------


## Sanych

Забавные советы

----------


## PatR!oT

а спойлер  та какой  ооооооооооооооооо )))))

----------

